# brew closet pic



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

what's in your closet?
check out photos section


----------



## markalbob (Jan 31, 2007)

No pics, and my stuff is all crammed in acorner of the basement. My wife worries when the furnace guy and others come that they're gonna think we have a meth lab with all the glassware......


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

As a former HVAC technician, I'd be more concerned with losing "inventory" when his tool box is heavier than when it came in the door!!! You do have a good concern, there's plenty of press on Meth for the public these days to make some service persons concerned and turn in suspicious findings.

I remember a service/sales call to a guy I'd never met even though we were in a small town. He ran a farm tax & record keeping business and looked kind of like a typical accountant type. Sure enough, on a bench in the back store room next to the HVAC equipment sat a Dadant benchtop extractor and a few bottling buckets. I asked him how many hives, how the girls were doing, what kind of bees, etc. He was surprised to find out someone knew what the 'contraption' was and I was surprised to find out I wasn't the only bee keeper in that area! I think our common interest helped get me the sale!


----------

